# Possible First Pregnancy & Lows



## Grace Greenaway (Nov 12, 2018)

Hello,

Just looking for some advice from diabetic mothers who might have had a similar experience to me...

I think I might be in the extremely early stages of pregnancy but it’s too soon to take an test and I feel silly bothering my DSN before I actually know for sure. They gave me the green light to try a two weeks ago and since then (8 days ago) I think I conceived. This was our first ever try - it’s hard to believe that we could get that lucky. Maybe my brains tricking me because I want to have a baby so badly, and I know it’s so soon to be noticing signs but I swear after two days my breasts became swollen, I’ve been bloated every day (which is unusual for me), last two days I’ve been knackered and today my blood sugars have been continually dropping low. I’m on a pump, I carb count and I keep quite tight control. I know somethings going on. 

I’m just wondering if anybody has experienced hypos in early pregnancy? Could this be another sign?

I’m crossing all my fingers and toes but I don’t want to be seeing signs where there are none! Trying to stay realistic....

Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!
Grace x


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi Grace.

I knew straight away week two, I just knew. I didn't feel myself, just odd. It was 2 times without protection and it happened.

I had hypoas all the way through my pregnancy, they never went away unless I just ate and ate, hardly on any insulin at all as we had to keep cutting it down. And I didnt get insulin resistant at the end,  just the opposite.

If you are unsure do a test. Some own brand like boots are good at early testing and cheaper than clearblue, although it is nice seeing the weeks.

It's hard not to get excited our first test was so faint but it was positive but still it was hard not being totally made up.

Keep us updated x


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 15, 2018)

@Grace Greenaway  How are you feeling? Did you do a test or have you waited?


----------



## Grace Greenaway (Dec 10, 2018)

PhoebeC said:


> @Grace Greenaway  How are you feeling? Did you do a test or have you waited?


7 Weeks pregnant and counting Phoebe...! 

You were right; when you know, you know! X


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 11, 2018)

Congratulations!

Hope your well?

Try to not stress the small things, or the big things. You've got this! 

x


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 14, 2019)

@Grace Greenaway Hows the new year treating you?


----------

